# Front pannier rack



## mythste (5 Mar 2019)

Ideally Tubus or Blackburn outpost (longshot I know). 

Something that can take 15+ KG and will hang lowish. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Denis99 (6 Mar 2019)

I have a Blackburn Outpost for sale.

Send me a pm and we can work something out.


----------



## broady (7 Mar 2019)

I've got a front rack that I'm never going to use.
£10 if you want it
It's a Bor Yueh front lowrider pannier rack


----------

